# Burstner 747 shower up to it ?



## 106361 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all

we are considering a 747 to 'live in' for 6 months whilst we house hunt in Baslow, Derbyshire as we are moving to the area but my wife is concerned that the shower will not supply enough hot water for washing and conditioning her hair !

we have just completed a 5 month tour of Europe using a caravan but. of course, always used the site facilites.

this is not an issue only with a 747 but just a motorhome in general I guess !

many thanks

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It sounds straightforward to me. In the allocation of duties you ensure that refilling the fresh water tanks is hers.

You then won't have a problem.

Think laterally 
Dave


----------



## 106361 (Aug 9, 2007)

I like your style but my concern for marital bliss is if the hot water tank is big enough for a 'long' shower.......for hair treatement purposes, of course.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Any hot water tank is big enough for a perfectly effective shower and hair wash. However, one's technique has to change to conserve water. A trigger shower head is a great help.

One cannot have long luxuriating showers as you can at home.

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

phieziem said:


> ...but my concern for marital bliss is if the hot water tank is big enough for a 'long' shower...


Hi,

how long is a piece of string? Depending on the boiler model (has nothing to do with MH brand or size), they contain between 10 and 12 litres of hot water. Provided that you heat it fully up to 60 degrees C, about the same amount of cold water has to be added to bring it down to a suitable temperature for "body contact".

So approx. 20-24 litres of body-warm water are available. Certainly less than at home, but if water is conserved certainly enough for one person's shower including a more elaborate hair wash. For us it is enough for two persons taking a shower including "ordinary" hair wash.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Russell

Answer's to your question's are:

Yes & Yes.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Admirably clear and concise answers to undefined questions (and there were two? And no question marks?). I'm jealous!  So how long is the long you assumed? 



phieziem said:


> I like your style but my concern for marital bliss is if the hot water tank is big enough for a 'long' shower.......for hair treatement purposes, of course.


We are grateful for the discreet qualification, without which the answer would indeed have been a clear "No".

By the way, for successive showers and even for use in a given shower with trigger head, the boiler's ability to reheat the water is also a factor. My boiler is fed from a 5kw diesel heater (OK it will cycle) and has a mains immersion heater so it reheats fast.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shower*

Hi

As suggested, heat the water to the highest temperature etc, so that mixing the limited supply of very hot water, with cold water, will increase the total available.

I would suggest a mess guard or something for the plug hole to save any blockage from hair etc.

R


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi get an RV, go on a site with water and grey dump on the pitch, connect up the water to the RV, fit the grey dump to the drain, and with its larger more powerful water heater plus electric if you have it, almost unlimited showering. 

Plus a shower big enough for two. 8) 

Olley


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have fulltimed in our 748-2 for nearly two years and there is enough hot water for both of us to have a shower if put onto the gas setting, and leave it heating the water while you use the shower.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## 106361 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, great replies.

Dave, I will improve my punctuation for you in future - retired school teacher perhaps ???!!::....

Steve and Ann, I hope you don't mind if I PM you as we are considering full timing for a while in a 747 as we have just returned from 3 years in Spain and all the sdvice seems to be not to buy a house here just at the moment !

thanks again

Russell


----------

